# Những Điều Bạn Cần Biết Về Tẩy Tế Bào Chết



## Crazis.vn (6/11/19)

Tẩy tế bào chết xuất hiện trong quá trình dưỡng da cơ bản hàng ngày và được coi là một trong những bước vô cùng quan trọng.

Mặc dù vậy, không phải ai cũng biết tẩy tế bào chết đúng cách và hiệu quả.

Tẩy tế bào chết là gì?

Bạn có biết rằng..

Da của chúng ta sản sinh ra 5 tỷ tế bào mỗi ngày.

Vậy con số ấy có ảnh hưởng gì đến làn da của chúng ta không?

Tế bào chết thực chất là một quá trình phát triển bình thường của cơ thể.

Trong cơ thể chúng ta, việc trao đổi chất diễn ra liên tục và các tế bào cũ sẽ được thay thế bằng các tế bào mới.

Những tế bào cũ sẽ bị thay thế vì chúng đã lão hóa do các yếu tố tác động như môi trường, nội tiết tố và tuổi tác..

Chính những tế bào cũ đó sẽ trở thành tế bào chết, đẩy lên bề mặt ngoài cùng của da.

Cơ chế tự loại bỏ tế bào chết của chúng ta khi ở giai đoạn đầu đời hoạt động rất tốt.

Đó là lý do vì sao các em bé sơ sinh hay trẻ chưa trưởng thành luôn có làn da mịn màng.

Tuy nhiên khi chúng ta lớn lên và tuổi càng cao, cơ chế này sẽ dần dần hoạt động yếu đi, làm cho lớp tế bào chết này, thay vì tự bong ra..

Thì lại bị giữ trên da khiến cho làn da trở nên sần sùi, khô ráp và kém tươi sáng.

Do vậy, tẩy tế bào chết là khái niệm phổ biến khi nói về việc tác động để loại bỏ các tế bào chết trên da ra khỏi cơ thể.

*4 lợi ích to lớn mà bạn sẽ nhận được khi tẩy tế bào chết cho da*

· Tẩy tế bào chết giúp da trở nên mịn màng, tươi sáng

· Làm thông thoáng lỗ chân lông và ngăn ngừa mụn

· Tẩy tế bào chết giúp tăng hiệu quả của các sản phẩm dưỡng da

· Thúc đẩy tái tạo tế bào da mới và kích thích sản sinh Collagen.

Giờ thì bạn đã biết vì sao chúng ta cần phải tẩy tế bào chết rồi đúng không?

Các bạn có thể đọc bài viết chi tiết hơn tại Crazis.vn nhé!


----------

